

Surface Pro 4 Won’t Launch Before Intel’s Broadwell U Chips - mrb
http://www.modernreaders.com/report-surface-pro-4-wont-launch-before-intels-broadwell-u-chips/16590/ed-jones

======
gcb0
if they released a surface 2 with screws instead of glue, and replaceable ram,
they would have the perfect surface 4 every PC user wants.

